

New camera stabilizing system  - mchiang
http://vimeo.com/63297368

======
mchiang
More about it here:

[http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2013/04/04/movi-a-
revolutiona...](http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2013/04/04/movi-a-
revolutionary-handheld-stabilized-system-takes-flight/)

